# Daimler ferret Mk1/1   (02 CC 12)



## cden44 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if anybody could help with some information regarding a Daimler Ferret 1959 mark 1/1. We have recently purchased a ferret bearing the registration 02 CC 12. We have got the service record for it and from it's introduction in service, it started life with the 10th Hussars (BAOR) British armed forces of the Rhine. Also served with the Royal scots Dragoons and the 3rd Carbiniers. I am looking for any photos or information regarding this vehicle so as to restore it to its original state.
Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## John A Silkstone (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello cden44 and welcome to the site, I cannot help, but I wish you well in your quest.

Silky


----------



## cden44 (Jan 19, 2010)

thank you very much, hope somebody out there can help.


----------



## 84Bravo20 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Daimler Ferret information*

Just as a start, take a look at Olive-Drab.com (http://www.olive-drab.com/od_mvg_www_brits.php3 and http://www.olive-drab.com/idphoto/id_photos_ferret.php). You don't mention if you are a member of the MVT (UK National Military Vehicle Trust: http://www.mvt.org.uk/) or the MVPA (Military Vehicle Preservation Association: http://www.mvpa.org); they are both invaluable groups and well worth joining.


----------



## cden44 (Feb 9, 2010)

*02 cc 12*






Hello,

Thanks for the information so far, just to let you all know I have looked at the olive drab site and am a member on the HMVF site. 

As yet I have been sent a newspaper clipping which shows Our Ferret on the farewell parade from Herford with the 1st RTR (the one on the right, my picture is a little clearer than the scanned copy above), but unfortunately although I can make out the service number, thats about all I can make out, can't see the colour markings etc. I have also received a picture that shows some service men working on the vehicle, the service number clearly in view but it only show probably about 1/4 of the vehicle and again can't see any regimental markings or colour scheme.

If anybody else out there can help I would be very greatful.

Many thanks


----------

